# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shiko filma te rinj ne kompjuter.

## benseven11

Adresat me poshte jane faqe ku mund te shikohen filmat e rinj te plote.
http://www.tv-life.com/
http://www.youku.com/ fut titullin e filmit ne kerkim(psh the bachelor) klik anash ne butonin me dy katroret e vegjel dhe rezultatet linku me poshte
http://so.youku.com/search_video/q_The%20bachelor E para ne liste eshte fimi komplet i ndare ne dy pjese.Klik ne imazhin e filmit.Ne faqen thjeter klik ne 1 per te pare gjysmen e pare te filmit dhe klik ne 2 per te pare gjysmen e dyte.
http://s14.alluc.org/movies.html Klik ne nje link filmi.Klik ne Full linkun e kuq ne faqen tjeter dhe klik ne faqen tjeter ne part 1 link per gjysmen e pare dhe part 2 link per gjysmen e dytete filmit
http://www.freetvonline.com/Visitors.php?Sections[Primary]=Video_On_Demand&Parent=186 (klik ne katrorin agreee dhe continue)
http://www.hulu.com/movies 
Disa jane fragmente te vogla 2-3 minuta filmash(trailers) disa jane filma te plote(shiko nen imazhin e filmit nqs ka te shkruar (1:32:43) dicka e tille. Ato jane filma te plote.
nen seksionet anash drama,comedy etj klik ne butonin "more"per te pare lista me filma.
http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com/movies...=1238112438656 Klik ne Cancel,per te Mos instaluar Zango(spyware) Pastaj klik ne Yes per te konfirmuar Mos instalimin e Zangos.
Mos klikoni ne imazhin Bollywood movies,jane filma indiane plehre.
http://www.onlinecinema.org/siten.php?t=20 (kanale TV)
TV shack
http://tvshack.net/movies/ Liste me filma.Mund te ndodhe qe kur klikon ne nje link filmi te jape link te jashtem(externel link) Klik ne "go to external site".
http://www.cinecast.us/movies_alphabetical.html (disa mund te shkarkohen)Klik ne linkun e filmit dhe ne faqen tjeter ka link download per ta shkarkuar.
Movie 25
http://movie25.com/ Klik ne  linkun e filmit qe do shohesh dhe ne faqen tjeter klik ne linkst watch part 1 dhe me vone ne part 2(ka edhe linksa watch full shikoje filmin komplet-Nuk i provova).
http://quicksilverscreen.com/videos?c=2&pt=list Klik ne nje link filmi.Nqs hapet ndonje dritare popup e mbyll.Nqs filmi eshte ne faqen e megavidio klik ne butonin e rrumbullaket jeshil me trekendesh ne mes per te pare filmin.
http://www.tv-links.cc/movie/index.html Klik ne nje link filmi.ne faqen tjeter poshte nen streaming links klik ne part 1 per te pare pjesen e pare.me vone klik ne part 2,part 3...per te pare filmin ne vazhdim ose klik ne linkun Full movie.ne faqen qe del mund te jete faqe video youku,klik ne trekendeshin e kuq per te pare filmin.

http://www.tvdash.com/movies.html
http://myvideolinks.giesecke.tk/ Klik ne nje film,ne faqen tjeter poshte shiko nen streaming dhe klik nen streaming links ne 2 shared.
http://beta.sling.com/movie/list/ord...alphabetically
http://www.movies-on-demand.ws/
http://www.sevenscreen.com/videos/basic/rf
http://missedashow.net/c/1/Movies/
http://www.bigmovieplayer.com/ (duhet instaluar Divx player per te pare filmat,pasi filmat jane ne format divx).
http://www.fancast.com/movies Disa filma jane shume te vjeter,ka filma te viteve 80 dhe 90,shumica.
Do postoj te tjera adresa me vone.

----------


## Enii

un i qendroj besnike ktij sitet .
http://www.watch-movies-links.net

----------


## benseven11

Tani pjesa e dyte


http://www.moviesfoundonline.com/
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/movies/
http://watchnewfilms.com/
http://www.fastpasstv.com/category/movies/
http://99flicks.com/category/movies
http://chewymovies.com/
http://zenetworks.co.uk/englishmovies.aspx
http://www.movics.org/index.php
http://www.heepo.com/
http://kio-ken.net/?p=5174
http://www.freefullmovies.net/
http://www.tv-links.ws/listings/5
http://en.cinemawiki.tv/ Klik ne kategorite anash action,drama,comedy etj
http://www.breaktimetv.net/2007/12/w...es-online.html
http://www.tv-links.eu/movies/
http://watchfreemoviezonline.blogspot.com/
http://www.legalmovies.tv/
http://www.watch-movies.ro/
http://www.animationplanets.com/animations-video-78.htm (filma animacion)
http://www.freemoviescinema.com/
http://show-links.tv/movies/
http://www.bigmovies.biz/
http://www.mytheater.org/
http://www.moviekiwi.com/
http://moviekase.com/categories&cid=...c&s=mr&t=a&p=1
http://www.freedomoclock.org/index.php
http://www.ineedpopcorn.com/movie.php
http://www.crackle.com/shows/?c=82
http://filmcontra.com/ (X files)
http://www.afterhourmovies.com/
http://www.yidio.com/tag/full-length-movie
http://www.livecinemaonline.com/watch-movies.html
http://www.ovpulse.com/
http://www.movietvonline.com/movies/
http://mymovies.ws/movies.php
http://stagevu.com/videos/Films_and_Movies
http://www.cinestay.com/
http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/
http://www.tvokay.com/
http://www.movie2k.com/
http://unlockhulu.com/?page_id=676
http://onclickvideos.com/Videos/?char=all
http://tv-movietrailer.com/index.php/category/movies/
http://www.planetmoviez.com/
http://mocero.com/
http://streamleech.com/index.php?opt...mid=2&task=all
http://www.verenz.com/media/Default.aspx
http://www.ivi.co.za/
http://www.theonlydevice.com/category/movies/
http://watchmedia.net/
http://supertv.me/
http://www.fastpasstv.com/
http://www.thevidster.com/
http://www.x1movies.com/
http://www.sidereel.com/_movie
http://www.omguide.info/
http://www.watch-new-movies.org/
http://watch0nline.info/browse-Stran...os-1-date.html
http://asian-sensations.com/englishmovies2009.html
http://asian-sensations.com/englishmovies2008.html
http://www.free-movies-tv-shows.com/
http://dvd-rip.tv/#menu
http://www.vidzin.com/index.html
http://freemoviesonline.tv/
http://tictacvid.com/index.php/Thriller/
http://joox.net/cat/2

----------


## argjenddre

WooooW  shum flm njeri

----------


## benseven11

Pjesa e trete-fund
http://movies-day.com
http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com
http://www.planettube.net
http://www.watchnewfilms.com
themoviestreamer.com
http://tv-dome.net/
http://moviebackup.blogspot.com/
http://www.fullmoviesonline.org/
http://www.nfb.ca/explore-by/title/?...=&time_range=5
http://www.tvduck.com/watch-movies.html
http://www.moviesumo.com/
http://www.moviesboss.com/#menu
http://davidmovie.com/
http://www.didimac.com/
http://www.coolonlinemovies.com/
http://vids.tv/_film
http://www.sprword.com/mustwatch.html Dokumentare per politiken dhe shoqerine
http://www.havenvideo.org/
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=11
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=64
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=86
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=94 Filma jo amerikan
http://grab-videos.com/
http://www.cinetube.es/indices/peliculas.html
http://www.alkacinema.net/index.php
http://www.ovwatch.info/
http://www.spike.com/channel/movies
http://www.moviejock.com/index.php
http://surf.quickhometv.com/
http://www.m-ovies.net/default.html
http://moviefather.com/
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/
http://smashingtelly.com/
http://www.dtopmovies.com/
http://www.watch-movies-links.net/genres/drama/
http://watchxonline.com/
http://www.documentarywire.com/
http://www.movieola.ca/
http://filmhill.com/
http://www.tudou.com/
http://www.youku.com/
http://www.gougou.com/
http://www.moviesforfree.tv/
http://tvscreenonline.com/forum.php
http://www.entermovies.net/
http://www.movies-24h.com/
http://vidloft.com/index.html
http://www.watchenglishmovie.com/
http://moviecase.net/
http://www.movietorpedo.com/
http://movieago.com/
http://publicdomainmovies.info/category/free-movies
http://www.slyfoxtv.com/Movies.html
http://retrovision.tv/
http://www.onlinetvlinks.net/
http://www.freemoviesandfilms.com/
http://surfsilverscreen.com/cat/4.html(filmat jane djathtas poshte faqes)
http://www.flickpeek.com/movies/
http://www.studentfilms.com/
FUND

----------

Pr Lefevre (25-09-2013)

----------


## argjenddre

te falenderoi per te gjitha keto .........

----------


## gigabyte

Linke insteresante.Flm benseven

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo......

----------


## jeton_struga

qenke yll ti mo cun.......

----------


## fegi

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&..._PVcm-mNy0T3dA

linku tamam e ke vene shume gjate
http://watch-movies.ro/

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Un shikoj perher kete ktu Qe eshte Italisht....!


http://film-stream.tv/*

----------


## SaS

po pati mundesi ndonje adrese me filma online do ju isha mirenjohes !!! faleminderit !!!

----------


## inez

une vetem keto me titra shqip di, mosfli.com mistreci.com, mosrri.com,, gjithsesi besoj se ti keto i di dhe ste bejne pune..

----------


## SaS

> une vetem keto me titra shqip di, mosfli.com mistreci.com, mosrri.com,, gjithsesi besoj se ti keto i di dhe ste bejne pune..


ia te shikoj njehere kete mistrecin se keto te tjerat sikur snuk  :buzeqeshje: )) flm !!!

----------


## benseven11

.
Adresat me poshte jane faqe ku mund te shikohen filmat e rinj te plote.

http://www.youku.com/ fut titullin e filmit ne kerkim(psh the bachelor) klik anash ne butonin me dy katroret e vegjel dhe rezultatet linku me poshte
http://so.youku.com/search_video/q_The%20bachelor E para ne liste eshte fimi komplet i ndare ne dy pjese.Klik ne imazhin e filmit.Ne faqen thjeter klik ne 1 per te pare gjysmen e pare te filmit dhe klik ne 2 per te pare gjysmen e dyte.
http://s14.alluc.org/movies.html Klik ne nje link filmi.Klik ne Full linkun e kuq ne faqen tjeter dhe klik ne faqen tjeter ne part 1 link per gjysmen e pare dhe part 2 link per gjysmen e dytete filmit
http://www.freetvonline.com/Visitors.php?Sections[Primary]=Video_On_Demand&Parent=186 (klik ne katrorin agreee dhe continue)
http://www.hulu.com/movies 
Disa jane fragmente te vogla 2-3 minuta filmash(trailers) disa jane filma te plote(shiko nen imazhin e filmit nqs ka te shkruar (1:32:43) dicka e tille. Ato jane filma te plote.
nen seksionet anash drama,comedy etj klik ne butonin "more"per te pare lista me filma.
http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com/movies...=1238112438656 Klik ne Cancel,per te Mos instaluar Zango(spyware) Pastaj klik ne Yes per te konfirmuar Mos instalimin e Zangos.
Mos klikoni ne imazhin Bollywood movies,jane filma indiane plehre.
http://www.onlinecinema.org/siten.php?t=20 (kanale TV)
TV shack
http://tvshack.net/movies/ Liste me filma.Mund te ndodhe qe kur klikon ne nje link filmi te jape link te jashtem(externel link) Klik ne "go to external site".
http://www.cinecast.us/movies_alphabetical.html (disa mund te shkarkohen)Klik ne linkun e filmit dhe ne faqen tjeter ka link download per ta shkarkuar.
Movie 25
http://movie25.com/ Klik ne linkun e filmit qe do shohesh dhe ne faqen tjeter klik ne linkst watch part 1 dhe me vone ne part 2(ka edhe linksa watch full shikoje filmin komplet-Nuk i provova).
http://quicksilverscreen.com/videos?c=2&pt=list Klik ne nje link filmi.Nqs hapet ndonje dritare popup e mbyll.Nqs filmi eshte ne faqen e megavidio klik ne butonin e rrumbullaket jeshil me trekendesh ne mes per te pare filmin.
http://www.tv-links.cc/movie/index.html Klik ne nje link filmi.ne faqen tjeter poshte nen streaming links klik ne part 1 per te pare pjesen e pare.me vone klik ne part 2,part 3...per te pare filmin ne vazhdim ose klik ne linkun Full movie.ne faqen qe del mund te jete faqe video youku,klik ne trekendeshin e kuq per te pare filmin.

http://www.tvdash.com/movies.html
http://myvideolinks.giesecke.tk/ Klik ne nje film,ne faqen tjeter poshte shiko nen streaming dhe klik nen streaming links ne 2 shared.
http://beta.sling.com/movie/list/ord...alphabetically
http://www.movies-on-demand.ws/
http://www.sevenscreen.com/videos/basic/rf
http://missedashow.net/c/1/Movies/
http://www.bigmovieplayer.com/ (duhet instaluar Divx player per te pare filmat,pasi filmat jane ne format divx).
http://www.fancast.com/movies Disa filma jane shume te vjeter,ka filma te viteve 80 dhe 90,shumica.

http://www.moviesfoundonline.com/
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/movies/
http://watchnewfilms.com/
http://www.fastpasstv.com/category/movies/
http://99flicks.com/category/movies
http://chewymovies.com/
http://zenetworks.co.uk/englishmovies.aspx
http://www.movics.org/index.php
http://www.heepo.com/
http://kio-ken.net/?p=5174
http://www.freefullmovies.net/
http://www.tv-links.ws/listings/5
http://en.cinemawiki.tv/ Klik ne kategorite anash action,drama,comedy etj
http://www.breaktimetv.net/2007/12/w...es-online.html
http://www.tv-links.eu/movies/
http://watchfreemoviezonline.blogspot.com/
http://www.legalmovies.tv/
http://www.watch-movies.ro/
http://www.animationplanets.com/animations-video-78.htm (filma animacion)
http://www.freemoviescinema.com/
http://show-links.tv/movies/
http://www.bigmovies.biz/
http://www.mytheater.org/
http://www.moviekiwi.com/
http://moviekase.com/categories&cid=...c&s=mr&t=a&p=1
http://www.freedomoclock.org/index.php
http://www.ineedpopcorn.com/movie.php
http://www.crackle.com/shows/?c=82
http://filmcontra.com/ (X files)
http://www.afterhourmovies.com/
http://www.yidio.com/tag/full-length-movie
http://www.livecinemaonline.com/watch-movies.html
http://www.ovpulse.com/
http://www.movietvonline.com/movies/
http://mymovies.ws/movies.php
http://stagevu.com/videos/Films_and_Movies
http://www.cinestay.com/
http://www.redcurtainmovies.com/
http://www.tvokay.com/
http://www.movie2k.com/
http://unlockhulu.com/?page_id=676
http://onclickvideos.com/Videos/?char=all
http://tv-movietrailer.com/index.php/category/movies/
http://www.planetmoviez.com/
http://mocero.com/
http://streamleech.com/index.php?opt...mid=2&task=all
http://www.verenz.com/media/Default.aspx
http://www.ivi.co.za/
http://www.theonlydevice.com/category/movies/
http://watchmedia.net/
http://supertv.me/
http://www.fastpasstv.com/
http://www.thevidster.com/
http://www.x1movies.com/
http://www.sidereel.com/_movie
http://www.omguide.info/
http://www.watch-new-movies.org/
http://watch0nline.info/browse-Stran...os-1-date.html
http://asian-sensations.com/englishmovies2009.html
http://asian-sensations.com/englishmovies2008.html
http://www.free-movies-tv-shows.com/
http://dvd-rip.tv/#menu
http://www.vidzin.com/index.html
http://freemoviesonline.tv/
http://tictacvid.com/index.php/Thriller/
http://joox.net/cat/2 
http://movies-day.com
http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com
http://www.planettube.net
http://www.watchnewfilms.com
themoviestreamer.com
http://tv-dome.net/
http://moviebackup.blogspot.com/
http://www.fullmoviesonline.org/
http://www.nfb.ca/explore-by/title/?...=&time_range=5
http://www.tvduck.com/watch-movies.html
http://www.moviesumo.com/
http://www.moviesboss.com/#menu
http://davidmovie.com/
http://www.didimac.com/
http://www.coolonlinemovies.com/
http://vids.tv/_film
http://www.sprword.com/mustwatch.html Dokumentare per politiken dhe shoqerine
http://www.havenvideo.org/
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=11
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=64
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=86
http://www.havenvideo.com/viewforum.php?f=94 Filma jo amerikan
http://grab-videos.com/
http://www.cinetube.es/indices/peliculas.html
http://www.alkacinema.net/index.php
http://www.ovwatch.info/
http://www.spike.com/channel/movies
http://www.moviejock.com/index.php
http://surf.quickhometv.com/
http://www.m-ovies.net/default.html
http://moviefather.com/
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/
http://smashingtelly.com/
http://www.dtopmovies.com/
http://www.watch-movies-links.net/genres/drama/
http://watchxonline.com/
http://www.documentarywire.com/
http://www.movieola.ca/
http://filmhill.com/
http://www.tudou.com/
http://www.youku.com/
http://www.gougou.com/
http://www.moviesforfree.tv/
http://tvscreenonline.com/forum.php
http://www.entermovies.net/
http://www.movies-24h.com/
http://vidloft.com/index.html
http://www.watchenglishmovie.com/
http://moviecase.net/
http://www.movietorpedo.com/
http://movieago.com/
http://publicdomainmovies.info/category/free-movies
http://www.slyfoxtv.com/Movies.html
http://retrovision.tv/
http://www.onlinetvlinks.net/
http://www.freemoviesandfilms.com/
http://surfsilverscreen.com/cat/4.html (filmat jane djathtas poshte faqes)
http://www.flickpeek.com/movies/
http://www.studentfilms.com/

----------


## Archon

Ke dhe keto adresat me titra shqip

http://superfilma.com/
http://www.alfilma.com/
http://www.fiksohu.al/
http://www.azfilma.com/
http://www.filma24.com/
http://filma.mosfli.com/
http://www.shiko.al/
http://filmahd.com/
http://www.topfilma.net/
http://rrishlir.com/
http://www.filmametitra.com/
http://albfilm.com/
http://www.topfilma.tv/

----------


## SaS

> Ke dhe keto adresat me titra shqip
> 
> http://superfilma.com/
> http://www.alfilma.com/
> http://www.fiksohu.al/
> http://www.azfilma.com/
> http://www.filma24.com/
> http://filma.mosfli.com/
> http://www.shiko.al/
> ...



flm korca  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## gemini

Po ne italisht a di ndonjeri se ku mund ti shoh o shkarkoj??

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

po porno me titra ka ??

titra ne shqip e ;p

----------


## ggoni

> po porno me titra ka ??
> 
> titra ne shqip e ;p


Veshtire ti gjesh, per aresye se veshtire perkthehen.

----------

